# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Roda vas poziva: proslavimo zajedno Majčin dan!

## Felix

Znate li da je u nedjelju, 13.5., Majčin dan? Povodom toga, Roda organizira akciju u središtu Zagreba, u subotu 12.5. Dodjite i proslavimo zajedno Majčin dan! 




> *U rodilištima se ne slavi Majčin dan*Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji odlučila je povodom obilježavanja Majčinog dana pokrenuti akciju kojom bi se senzibilizirala hrvatska javnost o lošim uvjetima u hrvatskim rodilištima i upoznala s kršenjem osnovnih ljudskih prava tijekom porođaja. Udruga RODA u ovoj akciji nastupa u suradnji sa Udrugom primalja i Udrugom B.a.B.e. 
> 
> Akcija kojom planiramo obilježiti Majčin dan sastojat će se, između ostalog, od povorke žena koje će nositi transparente s natpisima, štanda na kojem će se dijeliti edukativni materijali, letci, popunjavati anketa, informirati trudnice o tome kako mogu zaštititi svoja i djetetova prava, dijeliti poklončići trudnicama i majkama itd. 
> 
> Akcija će se održati *12.svibnja 2007. godine od 10 do 14 sati, u strogom centru Zagreba*. O točnom mjestu zbivanja obavijestit ćemo vas naknadno na portalu i forumu Udruge. 
> 
> Također, pozivamo majke  da nam se jave na Majčin dan 13. svibnja od 10 do 17 sati na tel. 01/6177-500 i ispričaju nam svoje iskustvo s poroda.
> 
> U okviru ove akcije, održat će se i tematska sjednica (Odnos prema primaljama i rodiljama) saborskog Obora za ravnopravnost spolova, gdje će Udruga RODA i hrvatske primalje, kao i Udruga B.a.b.e. predstaviti trenutno stanje u hrvatskim rodilištima, te naglasiti kako se u slučaju nepoštivanja odluka rodilja za prirodnim i intimnijim porodom, krše njihova temeljna ljudska i ženska prava. 
> ...

----------


## Mukica

dakle *subota, 12.05. od 10-14*.. ajmo se popisati da vidimo koliko ce nas biti... *trudnice su vise nego dobrodosle*

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinoccio
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci

----------


## Romina

nema boljeg poklona...majčin dan mi pada na ročkas :D   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Mi možda dođemo.
Svi zajedno. I trbuh naravno, veeeeeeeeeliki...

----------


## pužić

samo u zg  :/ ?malo mi je daleko, šteta inače bi došla.Želim vam da vas se skupi što više   :Kiss:  i samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Saki79

Na žalost i meni je daleko ali želim da vas bude u velikom braoju!  :D

----------


## Saki79

Na žalost i meni je daleko ali želim da vas bude u velikom broju!  :D

----------


## renata

zasad ima 290 pogleda i izgleda da medju njima skoro pa da nema zagrepcanki  :Grin:  

trebamo jedne drugima  :Wink:

----------


## Joe

kaj će se konkretno raditi?

----------


## anchie76

Joe, evo iz Felixinog posta   :Smile:  




> Akcija kojom planiramo obilježiti Majčin dan sastojat će se, između ostalog, od *povorke žena koje će nositi transparente s natpisima, štanda na kojem će se dijeliti edukativni materijali, letci, popunjavati anketa, informirati trudnice o tome kako mogu zaštititi svoja i djetetova prava, dijeliti poklončići trudnicama i majkama itd*.

----------


## Lutonjica

dakle subota, 12.05. od 10-14.. ajmo se popisati da vidimo koliko ce nas biti... trudnice su vise nego dobrodosle 

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda

----------


## anchie76

dakle subota, 12.05. od 10-14.. ajmo se popisati da vidimo koliko ce nas biti... trudnice su vise nego dobrodosle 

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76

----------


## Tiwi

dakle subota, 12.05. od 10-14.. ajmo se popisati da vidimo koliko ce nas biti... trudnice su vise nego dobrodosle 

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik

----------


## bauba

Sigurna sam da će kapnuti i nas par ljetnica u čoporu.   :Wink:

----------


## Nice

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo

----------


## Sun

hop

----------


## ana.m

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?

----------


## Joe

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## pujica

ja sljakam nazalost   :Sad:

----------


## Felix

pokusajte doci odmah u 10 ujutro, jer ce tada biti mediji i tada je najbitnije da nas ima puno, da zvucimo i izgledamo snaaaazno!  :Smile:

----------


## k2007

ja ću svakako navratiti, ali vjerojatno promatrati iz prikrajka...  :Embarassed:  

...ili, imam bolju ideju   :Idea:  

napraviti par fotki, napisati dobar tekst, i dati ga u neke 'ključne' novine.(ako ste za?) to mi je, između ostalog, struka... (samo što zapustila svaki rad otkako sam rodila...)  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

moze!!!!

----------


## Barbi

Probat ćemo doći. :Smile:

----------


## Kejt

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinoccio
14. BussBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela

----------


## Kejt

Gdje ćemo se 'naoružat' transparentima? Da donesemo nešto? Samo dođemo?

----------


## andrea

ja mislim da ću doći (sa bojanom), al nisam još sigurna dal ću moći, pa se neću upisivati, al nadam se da se vidimo :D

----------


## mamma san

ja se nadam da ću doći (ako i dolazim, dolazim sa Lovrom) ali se ne upisujem...

----------


## vendela

pokusat cemo doci i Antonio i ja!  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

ako cemo biti u zagrebu dolazimo Lea i ja  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Doći ćemo i Filip i ja (nadam se da nećemo cijelo vrijeme naganjati golubove)

----------


## ivakika

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BussBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom

----------


## Sun

bode me u oči BussBee pa ću ispraviti   :Grin:  

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom

----------


## Felix

> Gdje ćemo se 'naoružat' transparentima? Da donesemo nešto? Samo dođemo?


samo dodji, dobit ces transparent  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> 29. Ivakika -s trbuhom


  :Preskace uze:  

nisam pojma imala, jupiiiiiii !!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> 29. Ivakika -s trbuhom


  :Preskace uze:  

nisam pojma imala, jupiiiiiii !!!

----------


## Romina

> ja ću svakako navratiti, ali vjerojatno promatrati iz prikrajka...  
> 
> ...ili, imam bolju ideju   
> 
> napraviti par fotki, napisati dobar tekst, i dati ga u neke 'ključne' novine.(ako ste za?) to mi je, između ostalog, struka... (samo što zapustila svaki rad otkako sam rodila...)


a da skupa promatramo iz prikrajka  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu

----------


## mamanatali

I mi ćemo vjerojatno doći, svi četvero  :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure "iz prikrajka"  :Grin:  (i one koje se tako osjećaju), ako se i ne nalazite u svemu što Roda zagovara, dođite i podržite nas, pa makar iz prikrajka, jer *ovo je akcija ne samo za nas nego i za naše kćeri i buduće snahe, za generaciju za koju se MI moramo izboriti.*
to su sve naša djeca, i ako smo mi bile obespravljene, izborimo se da njima bude bolje!  :Love: 

bez glasa nas, običnih žena, ne može doći ni do promjena. 
žene drage, obasipaju nas reklamama za kreme protiv starenja "jer mi to zaslužujemo"; žene zaslužuju daleko više od toga da budu dotjerane i vječno mlade lutkice.
jedno od osnovnih prava je i ono na slobodan izbor, a u Hrvatskoj se redovno krši baš u trenucima kad postajemo majkama.
nitko se neće boriti za nas, na nama je da kažemo da nam je dosta toga.
pokažimo malo ženske solidarnosti i odlučnosti, dođite u subotu, pa makar stajale sa strane.

----------


## renata

juanita  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Juanita divno receno   :Heart:  





> 29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> 
> nisam pojma imala, jupiiiiiii !!!


  :Laughing:    Ovaj trbuh sto je Iva navela je fake trbuh (pogledaj listu, ima jos cura koje su navele trbuhe   :Grin:  )

Ak dodje puuuno trudnica, mozda necemo morati nositi fake trbuhe   :Joggler:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma skužila sam prije nekih 15 minuta  :Embarassed:  

ja ću nositi margitu *na* trbuhu, ista stvar    :Grin:

----------


## Majuška

> 1. Felix 
> 2. Smucka 
> 3. MamaJu 
> 4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
> 5. Renata - s trbuhom 
> 6. Ivarica 
> 7. Valcica 
> 8. Frida - s trbuhom 
> 9. Srecica 
> ...


31.  Majuška

----------


## irenask

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo

----------


## fegusti

da li i podružnice nešto organiziraju za nas van zgb?

----------


## srecica

Zar ne bi bilo sasvim OK da i ovdje u Hrvatskoj imamo ovakav pristup?



> Upravo sam se vratila od babice,beba raste,otkucaji srca 145,moji svi nalazi super. Pisali smo zurnal koji ce da salje u rodiliste, pitala me o mojim zeljama u toku poroda, da li zelim da se kupam u toku poroda,odogovorila sam naravno DA.
> Zahtjevala sam samo da izbjegnem ginekoloski polozaj pri porodu, naravno ako sve bude islo kako treba sto se nadam da hoce. Pitala me jos da li zelim odmah izaci iz bolnice, ako sve bude ok,nakon 6-7 sati ili cu da ostanem 2-3 dana,to sam rekla odluciti kad dodje do toga.Iduci put tj.u petak iduce sedmice bi i MM trebao ici samnom(slobodan je) babica bi htjela sa oboje da napravi plan poroda. Kad sam rekla da hocu da MM bude samnom na  porodu,nasmijala se i kaze to se podrazumijeva,jedino ako M nece biti na porodu,tad se to upisuje u zurnal.


Po cemu su to Svedske trudnice bolje od mene?

----------


## samaritanka

Žao mi je što nisam taj dan u Hrvatskoj, ali u svakom slučaju Vas podržavam. Mama Ju je super sve rekla.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

prijavljujemo se! puhica i svebor!   :Grin:

----------


## samaritanka

Puhica samo da pozdravim tebe i Svebora...winki, winki..

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

baš sam išla gledati tvoje postove da vidim da l' si još uopće na forumu! pa di siiiiiii?!?  :D

----------


## koksy

Ja cu probati, ali nemogu obecat. Ovisi o MM tj. o autu.

----------


## Mala

joj rado najrađe bih bila s vama

još uvijek se nisam predala i pokušavam da nekako dođemo nas 3

----------


## mama_jos_malo

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinoccio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)

----------


## clio180

> da li i podružnice nešto organiziraju za nas van zgb?


potpisujem i predlazem da nase druzenje na LM iskoristimo za istu stvar!!!
 :D

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam zaboravila napisati +trbuh, ali moj je stvarno veeeeeeeejiki i pravi   :Wink:

----------


## Felix

nazalost, nemamo nista organizirano po podruznicama, ali ako zelite nesto improvizirati, go ahead!  :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

> 1. Felix
> 2. Smucka
> 3. MamaJu
> 4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
> 5. Renata - s trbuhom
> 6. Ivarica
> 7. Valcica
> 8. Frida - s trbuhom
> 9. Srecica
> ...


34. momtobe i hana

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Juanita divno receno   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


A nekima je samo dovoljno da se dobro napapaju!   :Razz:  

Mi cemo nastojat doci, ali takoder se necemo upisati.

----------


## mara

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. mara, irma, mirta

----------


## apricot

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot

----------


## Angie75

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip

----------


## maxi

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama

----------


## ms. ivy

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej

----------


## mara

ja ispala

----------


## apricot

> ja ispala


Pisale iste sekunde   :Heart:  

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta

----------


## momze

ispala vam je i puhica   :Wink:  
1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinocchio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor

----------


## anchi

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinocchio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor
41. anchi+Vedran

----------


## buby

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm

----------


## YoungMummy

evo prijavljujemo se i mi, svih 3, Val ce nositi transparent  :Grin:  

dakle:

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinoccio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul i mali Val

----------


## Švedica

Mi imamo velku volju i namjeru doći, nadamo se da nas ništa neće spriječiti do tog dana.
 :Smile:

----------


## YoungMummy

o mene smotane, nisam nis kuzila da ima 2. str pa se upisala na krivi popis

slijedi ispravak  :Grin:  :

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val

----------


## apricot

ajme, koliko nas je  :D 

svima koji ćete doći,   :Heart:

----------


## andrea

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val
44. andrea + bojan

----------


## Mrki

I nas troje (možda i četvero) dolazimo sigurno. Jedva čekamo :D

----------


## apricot

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3

----------


## Roza

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3
46. Roza + MM + princeza

----------


## YoungMummy

ne znam jesam li sto propustila, ali dal se zna di ce to biti tocno?

----------


## apricot

bit će u najužem centru, točna obavijest će biti na Portalu.

----------


## trimama

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3 
46. Roza + MM + princeza
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira

----------


## snjež

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinocchio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor
41. anchi+Vedran
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val
44. andrea + bojan
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3
46. Roza + MM + princeza
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira
48. snjež+Roko________________

----------


## Mrki

S obzirom da se još ne zna točno gdje će to biti, ja imam malu molbu. Mi sigurno dolazimo, ali doma nemamo internet pa bi molila neku dobru dušu da joj ostavim broj moba pa da mi pošalje poruku kad se sazna točna lokacija. Ima li takvih?

----------


## apricot

evo, ja preuzimam na sebe

----------


## Mala

super curke koliko vas ima  :D

----------


## sirius

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinocchio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor
41. anchi+Vedran
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val
44. andrea + bojan
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3
46. Roza + MM + princeza
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius

----------


## Luna Rocco

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinocchio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor
41. anchi+Vedran
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val
44. andrea + bojan
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3
46. Roza + MM + princeza
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata

----------


## ana.m

A ja znam da ima još trudnica koje će doći a nisu se prijavile   :Grin:

----------


## Školjkica

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3 
46. Roza + MM + princeza 
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira 
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius 
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata
51. Školjkica i gusarica

----------


## Mukica

predivna gomilica
jedva cekam da vas sve vidim   :Love:   :Dancing Fever:  

al obavezno dodjite vec oko 10, najkasnije u 10,15 da ne propustite najbolji dio  :Dancing Fever:  

a da nas ne bi puno trazile - *stand ce biti postavljen na pocetku jurisiceve* - tam vas cekamo!!!  :D

----------


## branka1

Mi možda dođemo, ali se nećemo zapisivati jer Lea ima roćkas u subotu

----------


## Honey

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3 
46. Roza + MM + princeza 
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira 
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius 
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata
51. Školjkica i gusarica
52. Honey+Tin+Tinov tata

----------


## apricot

Možemo li do 100?

----------


## marena

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3 
46. Roza + MM + princeza 
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira 
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius 
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata 
51. Školjkica i gusarica 
52. Honey+Tin+Tinov tata
53. Marena + Klara + možda MM

----------


## Linda

U neko vrijeme ćemo se sigurno pridružiti i podržati vas, iako ne znam točno kad, jer Megi ima oko 11 nastup sa Zg mališanima na Zrinjevcu (paviljon), pa vi s klincima možete skoknuti i do tamo.


1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3 
46. Roza + MM + princeza 
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira 
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius 
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata 
51. Školjkica i gusarica 
52. Honey+Tin+Tinov tata 
53. Marena + Klara + možda MM 
54. Linda + curke + tata

----------


## Angie75

> Možemo li do 100?


Sad nam treba Bob graditelj da kaže: NARAVNO DA MOŽEMO!!!

----------


## tanja_b

Mi bismo rado došli, ali ne znam hoćemo li moći, nalazimo se u prijelomnim danima skidanja iz pelena i pišanja posvuda  :/ 
Ako ne uspijemo doći, bar ćemo misliti na vas!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Mi bismo rado došli, ali ne znam hoćemo li moći, nalazimo se u prijelomnim danima skidanja iz pelena i pišanja posvuda  :/ 
> Ako ne uspijemo doći, bar ćemo misliti na vas!


Tanja, vani je toplo.  :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

u blizini ima parkića koliko hoćeš pa će dečki zajedno piškiti!

cure, ajmo bar do 101 za apri!  :D

----------


## Angie75

Ne da mi se brojati, ali vidim da djeca, muževi i ostali pratitelji nisu pod rednim brojevima, pa smo možda i blizu ili čak i prešli stotku?

----------


## maxi

jel obavezna rodina uniforma ili se možemo uljepšati po vlastitom ukusu  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

ccc, zar jedna članica da dovodi u pitanje vrhunaravnu ljepotu rodine uniforme, ccc..!  8)

----------


## tanja_b

> tanja_b prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi bismo rado došli, ali ne znam hoćemo li moći, nalazimo se u prijelomnim danima skidanja iz pelena i pišanja posvuda  :/ 
> Ako ne uspijemo doći, bar ćemo misliti na vas!
> 
> 
> Tanja, vani je toplo.


Znam.
Kako rekoh, možda i dođemo, ali neću ništa obećavati   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

tanja, svakako dođite, nikome ne smetaju mali popišanci   :Heart:  

maxi, uniforma, uniforma  :D  nema ljepše zagrebačke vizure od gomile fuksija majica u centru

----------


## Angie75

A kako izgleda rodina uniforma? Jel se može negdje vidjeti? Da, za početak, bar obučemo nešto iste boje. Filip je opremljen - bit će mamino (čudo)vište.

----------


## Angie75

> A kako izgleda rodina uniforma? Jel se može negdje vidjeti? Da, za početak, bar obučemo nešto iste boje. Filip je opremljen - bit će mamino (čudo)vište.


Odnosno čudo(vište)   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

mi smo ti fuksije, idem potražiti fotku na portalu...

----------


## apricot

evo moćne gomilice na Rasprodaji (ne vidi se baš boja, ali vjeruj mi da je fuksija - magenta):

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=268&Show=2001

----------


## momze

> predivna gomilica
> jedva cekam da vas sve vidim    
> 
> al obavezno dodjite vec oko 10, najkasnije u 10,15 da ne propustite najbolji dio  
> 
> a da nas ne bi puno trazile - *stand ce biti postavljen na pocetku jurisiceve* - tam vas cekamo!!!  :D


i ja jedva cekam da vas sve vidim!  :D 

cure, mala izmjena:

*povorka krece u 10 sati, stoga vas molimo da dodjete na nas stand (na pocetku Jurisiceve, kao sto rece Muki) vec oko 9:30, najkasnije, 9:45 kako bi se pripremile i dobro organizirale povorku*

hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

A kaj je istina da "uniforme" nema više za kupiti?

----------


## k2007

počinjem pripremati članak pa imam pitanje : 
može li mi netko dati link tekstova koje biste htjele da citiram? mogu li upotrijebiti tekst (njegove dijelove) s 'pozivnice' za ovaj događaj?

----------


## Mamasita

1. Felix 
2. Smucka 
3. MamaJu 
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom 
5. Renata - s trbuhom 
6. Ivarica 
7. Valcica 
8. Frida - s trbuhom 
9. Srecica 
10. Nika 
11. Maja 
12. cowgirl 
13. pinocchio 
14. BusyBee 
15. sun - s trbuhom 
16. momze 
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu) 
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda) 
19. Lu 
20. Fidji 
21. Emily + klinci 
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda 
23. anchie76 
24. Tiwi + Patrik 
25. Nice i Ivo 
26. ana.m, Janko i MM? 
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo Smile 
28. Kejt i Ela 
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom 
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu 
31. Majuška 
32. Irenask i Karlo 
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata) 
34. momtobe i hana 
35. apricot 
36. Angie75 + Filip 
37. maxi s curama 
38. ms. ivy i andrej 
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta 
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor 
41. anchi+Vedran 
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm 
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val 
44. andrea + bojan 
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3 
46. Roza + MM + princeza 
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira 
48. snjež+Roko 
49.sirius 
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata 
51. Školjkica i gusarica 
52. Honey+Tin+Tinov tata 
53. Marena + Klara + možda MM 
54. Linda + curke + tata
55. mamasita + filip + trbusina (prava) + baka  :Grin:

----------


## momze

k2007, pa mozes upotrijebiti tekst sa portala.
ako ti treba jos dodatnih stvari, evo nekoliko linkova:
Peticija: Moj porod - moje tijelo - moj izbor
mozes pogledati i smjernice Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije:
Skrb tijekom normalnog porodjaja - prakticni vodic

----------


## momze

zaboravih reci, hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## momze

k2007, evo jos nekoliko linkova:

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=10
http://www.birthinternational.com/di...s/2007_03.html (tekst pri kraju stranice "Giving birth in Croatia")
http://www.birthinternational.com/di...s/2005_05.html (drugi i treci post)

evo, nadam se da je ti je ovo dovoljno.   :Smile:

----------


## k2007

> zaboravih reci, hvala!


nema na čemu, Rode su mi puno pomogle, pa bih se voljela bar malo odužiti   :Love:  

budem nešto 'skombinirala' od svega ovoga, thx.

(razmišljala sam i o prilogu nevezanom uz ovaj projekt , već o samoj Udruzi (intervju?)...surađujem s jednim listom kojeg bi to moglo zanimati, no prvo trebam predložiti ideju)

----------


## momze

super, onda. 




> (razmišljala sam i o prilogu nevezanom uz ovaj projekt , već o samoj Udruzi (intervju?)...surađujem s jednim listom kojeg bi to moglo zanimati, no prvo trebam predložiti ideju)


ok, mozemo se cuti nakon akcije ili mozes sutra, tijekom akcije, porazgovarati sa nekim iz udruge.   :Smile:

----------


## k2007

momze, možeš mo samo reći kada će se održati sjednica saborskog odbora?

----------


## momze

Sjednica će se održati u zgradi Hrvatskog sabora u ponedjeljak 14.05. u 10:30 sati.   :Smile:

----------


## k2007

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

ja ću probat navuć uniformu, al ne garantiram da ću uspjet, sad bi mi trebala neka xxxxl   :Grin:  

1. Felix
2. Smucka
3. MamaJu
4. Maja s klincima i oni će isto naganjati golubove - s trbuhom
5. Renata - s trbuhom
6. Ivarica
7. Valcica
8. Frida - s trbuhom
9. Srecica
10. Nika
11. Maja
12. cowgirl
13. pinocchio
14. BusyBee
15. sun - s trbuhom
16. momze
17. Mukica + klinci (oni ce naganjat golubove po Trgu)
18. Inesica+ Bea sigurno (P mozda)
19. Lu
20. Fidji
21. Emily + klinci
22. Lutonjica + Margita sigurno, MM +Zara možda
23. anchie76
24. Tiwi + Patrik
25. Nice i Ivo
26. ana.m, Janko i MM?
27. Joe, Nikola i Lucija, ne znam koliko ćemo biti korisni ali pokušat ćemo 
28. Kejt i Ela
29. Ivakika -s trbuhom
30. Matilda+Matilda+srčeko u trbuhu
31. Majuška
32. Irenask i Karlo
33. mama_jos_malo i Kaja + NjT (njen tata)
34. momtobe i hana
35. apricot
36. Angie75 + Filip
37. maxi s curama
38. ms. ivy i andrej
39. Mara, Irma, Mirta
40. Puhovi obozavaju smokve + Svebor
41. anchi+Vedran
42. buby + lucija + dominik + mm
43. YoungMummy, Dedi Kul & mali Val
44. andrea + bojan
45. Mrki + 2 ili 3
46. Roza + MM + princeza
47.trimama+MM+moja 4 mušketira
48. snjež+Roko
49.sirius
50. Luna Rocco + Kaleb + možda Kalebov tata
51. Školjkica i gusarica
52. Honey+Tin+Tinov tata
53. Marena + Klara + možda MM
54. Linda + curke + tata
55. mamasita + filip + trbusina (prava) + baka 
56. aries24 + trbuh

----------


## YoungMummy

A sta ako pljusne kao sto najavljuju za jutarnje sate? 
Ili se ne bojimo kise?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Naravno da se ne bojimo.
Kiša je često manje strašna od bolničkog tretmana   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

Ma kakva kisa, is, is!

A taman i da pljusne, kaj bi koga kisa smetala? Rode sigurno ne - to su vec nebrojeno puta dokazale   :D

----------


## tanja_b

A jeste li vidjeli ovo?

Isti dan, gotovo isto vrijeme, u neposrednoj blizini  :/

----------


## Joe

> A jeste li vidjeli ovo?
> 
> Isti dan, gotovo isto vrijeme, u neposrednoj blizini  :/


da, vidjela sam  :Rolling Eyes:  
malo će pokvariti dojam, najbolje da se maknemo što dalje od njih

----------


## momtobe

Odjavljujem se s liste  :Sad:   Ne mogu doći.

----------


## Mukica

dobro jutroooo!!!   :Smile:  

ste spremne???

----------


## anchi

Muki, ofkors! :D

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam budna i čekam da se krene  :D

----------


## litala

cure - sretno i uspjesno   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

> cure - sretno i uspjesno


potpisujem!   :Love:

----------


## apricot

Cure su već tamo, pripremaju   :Heart:  

Još jednom apeliramo da nam se pridružite u što većem broju i svojim prisustvom podržite našu akciju koja je, zapravo, zajednička   :Love:

----------


## branka1

Mi ipak ne dolazimo. Lea ima roćkas i imamo ručak za dede i bake

----------


## Mama Medo

Reportaža sa akcije u Zagrebu i izjava od Felix - danas u podnevnom dnevniku na HRT1 i u 18 sati na Z1!!

----------


## snjež

Samo da kažem da nam je bilo prekrasno, da se osjećam ponosno ( a ponajviše na MM koji je bio puna podrška u djeljenju letkića i inih materijala) 
Bilo je S U P E R!!!
Hvala RODAMA što postoje  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

:Heart:  
Jedva čekam vidjeti neku vijest o Rodama

----------


## Sun

Uf bilo je močno   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

svima, svima... hvala što ste došli   :Heart:  
prekrasnim forumašicama, djeci i muževima...

priznajte da je za taj osjećaj vrijedilo potegnuti i puno dalje od glavnoga trga   :Love:  

hvala na podršci!

----------


## momze

> Jedva čekam vidjeti neku vijest o Rodama


pa, dok cekas vijesti, skicni ovdje.   :Wink:  
http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41879

i meni je bilo prekrasno!  :D

----------


## Felix

bilo nas je puno i bilo je super :D

----------


## ana.m

Bilo je super  :D  :D  :D .
Bravo cure  :Klap:

----------


## Joe

Bili smo i nas troje, i baš sam bila ponosna  :Heart:  
hoće netko možda uploadat snimke dnevnika i drugih reportaža da ih pogledamo i mi koji smo po čitav dan vani?

----------


## Nika

:D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

jako jako jako sam ponosna na sve rode, sve forumasice, muzeve i djecicu koji su bili u povorci
ma bravo! 

 :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## samaritanka

Baš ste super!

----------


## apricot

evo nekoliko fotki da još malo (za)vidite kako nam je bilo:

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mir...?.dir=/e82fscd

----------


## k2007

:Klap:   :Bouncing:

----------


## momtobe

Bravo!
Mene zanima što je pisalo na transparentima i kako su ljudi reagirali na to?

----------


## apricot

tehnologija nije važnija od osjećaja
moje tijelo, moj porod, moj izbor
da nismo sposobne roditi, ljudska vrsta bi izumrla
ne želim biti samo broj u liječničkoj evidenciji
ne proizvodim, rađam
ja sam glavna i odgovorna u trudnoći i porodu
moje dijete nije rezultat proizvodnog procesa
ja nisam hodajući inkubator
ne ometaj, rađam
ne želim na proizvodnu traku...

ako ima još, neka me netko dopuni.

a reakcije?
pa, nismo baš mogle čuti reakcije na pojedinačne parole, ali svi su gledali s odobravanjem, pa se nadam da to znači i - s podrškom.

----------


## bauba

> priznajte da je za taj osjećaj vrijedilo potegnuti i puno dalje od glavnoga trga


Jeap.
Šteta je što nije došlo više ljudi, ali... mic po mic, bu nekaj.  :D

----------


## Matilda

Bilo je fenomenalno, to što sam bila dio povorke dalo mi je snage da moj porod bude onakav kakav ja želim.

----------


## aries24

bilo je super, baš sam sretna što sam sudjelovala
još da su me uhvatili trudovi u povorci, doživljaj bi bio potpun   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

rece aries, a pola sata kasnije... plop!  :Laughing:  
podsjeca me na nasu niku i kako je dobila trudove nakon rasprodaje, uputila se u rijeku i rodila na stolcicu. aries, zelim ti isti takav porod! :D

----------


## apricot

vi koji ste bili, upišite se ovdje, da vidimo koliko je brojna bila ona moćna gomilica:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41917

----------

